# old Ajax motor...need capacitor..



## roland721 (Jan 25, 2010)

Got an old Ajax motor that has a bad capacitor. problem is there is not enough readable info on the name plate to see what mdf it is. anyone got any ideas or lil tips besides replacing the motor. 

here is the info
5hp 1725 rpm
230v 22fla
code g

on the capacitor all i can read is 370volt
and the mdf ends in a 0.

any ideas people.......


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

what is the shell of the capacitor
is it aluminum or does it have a cardboard sleeve or label?

the only other thing i can think of is to look up the motor on the web
make sure you have the model and serial number.
you may be able to find some info on it.


----------



## roland721 (Jan 25, 2010)

its a aluminum case capacitor. the plate is hard to read due to years of operation. 

contacted the name on motor and that motor is now outdated and they have no records of sizing. odd..........


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

roland721 said:


> its a aluminum case capacitor. the plate is hard to read due to years of operation.
> 
> contacted the name on motor and that motor is now outdated and they have no records of sizing. odd..........


Must be the run capacitor. Might be fun trying to find the size. You might want to check a motor shop to see if they have any record of it.


----------

